# Urgent foster home needed



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

For 2 cats 1 old female and 1 old male moggie. Full rescue back up is given, rescue has said doesn't matter where in the UK,ALUK will try to help with transport as well to get them to foster home. If you can help please email me at
[email protected]

Index page • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still needed


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still needed


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi

What cats do you need foster homes for? I've tried to look on website but can't figure it out! :lol:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

There are a few cats that need foster homes but these two need a foster home more urgently I would say.I think you have already emailed to offer to foster, If so I have passed your details on to our foster coordinator, I am sure she will be in touch soon


----------

